
Idea about a service to make it easy to outsource small projects and get quality work - petervandijck

======
petervandijck
I'm thinking it be different from a job board.. the 37sigs board has good
jobs, but how can you be sure the people that apply are any good? Also, people
there don't post projects so much as just generic posts to hire people.
Interesting to consider the differences in the model...

------
petervandijck
I'm figuring out a service that'd let you get quality work, easily,
outsourced, for things like html+css, page design, logos and such.
<http://sourceitgood.com/> has some details, love to get feedback!

~~~
corentin
"Our approach: only approved providers on sourceitgood."

A good thing IMHO. The problem with rentacoder, guru and other outsourcing
websites it that there is, maybe, 95% of bullshit on them (from both sides of
the game).

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, exactly. So fixing that problem should improve the experience enormously.
Not sure it can be done, but we can try :)

~~~
corentin
It can be done: <http://gigs.37signals.com/>

In that case, they're using price ($100) to filter out people who don't care
about quality.

